# Word of the Day:  Serendipity



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2020)

the occurrence and development of events by chance in a happy or beneficial way.
"a fortunate stroke of serendipity"


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2020)

It was serendipity that occurred when I met my dear Suzy dog!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

Serendipity and Halcyon are my 2 favourite words of the English Language


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

Serendipity is when the famous tennis player went swimming in the pool.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm a firm-believer in the idea that the closest of relationships and marriages are formed as a result of serendipity.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 25, 2020)

My moments of  serendipity are in the morning when I step out onto the back porch to greet the day.


----------

